# Sonya Kraus, Monika Ivancan, Dana Schweiger, Katja Suding @ Trabrennbahn-HH-Bahrenfeld 16.10.11 x 9



## user031110 (16 Okt. 2011)

Im Rahmen des heutigen Grand Prix Germany auf der Hamburg-Bahrenfelder Trabrennbahn gab es ein Promi-Rennen, bei dem ich einige Fotos geschossen habe.

Zwei der Damen sind wahrscheinlich nur regional in Hamburg bekannt. Katja Suding ist FDP-Abgeordnete in der Hamburger Bürgerschaft. Da es im Forum schon einen Thread von Katja gibt, habe ich sie auch im Titel genannt.

Außerdem ist noch Sandra Correia de Almeida, die amtierende Miss Hamburg, auf den Fotos zu sehen.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

(Insgesamt 9 Dateien, 19.603.724 Bytes = 18,70 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

Danke Dir auch für diese Bilder aus Hamburg :thumbup:


----------



## dörty (19 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Freundinnen der Reitkunst.


----------



## hamsti (2 Okt. 2012)

echt heiß!!


----------



## hasch123 (2 Okt. 2012)

Bisschen mehr Haut wäre auch nicht verkehrt.


----------

